# Canon has released firmware version 1.3.0 for the EOS RP



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

> Alongside the new Canon EOS R firmware, Canon has also released a major update for the Canon EOS RP.
> *Version 1.3.0 includes the following enhancements and fixes:*
> 
> Enhances the auto-focus (AF) eye detection to improve face and eye recognition at greater distances.
> ...


*

[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-has-released-firmware-version-1-3-0-for-the-eos-rp/]Continue reading...*


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 27, 2019)

A definite improvement. Seems to work well. Tracks nicely and I can "override" with thumb drag on the screen to move the point.


----------



## fox40phil (Sep 27, 2019)

Is it working like on Sony cameras? With turned head and sunglasses?! and animals^^?


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 27, 2019)

fox40phil said:


> Is it working like on Sony cameras? With turned head and sunglasses?! and animals^^?


It's so good it works on insects. Spiders however it still has trouble with due the # of eyes they have...


----------



## SteveC (Sep 27, 2019)

FramerMCB said:


> It's so good it works on insects. Spiders however it still has trouble with due the # of eyes they have...



A herd of spiders--now THAT would be a stress test!!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 27, 2019)

eye see what you did there


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Sep 27, 2019)

fox40phil said:


> Is it working like on Sony cameras? With turned head and sunglasses?! and animals^^?



At least for the EOS R, this photographer explains how Canon basically already matched Sony before the upgrade firmware. In some regards, Canon is better, but the brands are so close, there's no real big difference.


----------



## Pape (Sep 28, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> At least for the EOS R, this photographer explains how Canon basically already matched Sony before the upgrade firmware. In some regards, Canon is better, but the brands are so close, there's no real big difference.


I didnt watched video,so boring math  i believe he is right.
But does he know what is acceptable level of sharpness on his dof?
I have noticed cameras focus peaking at least thinks differently than i ,what is acceptable sharpness


----------



## David the street guy (Sep 28, 2019)

I went to the climate march yesterday and tested my improved RP.

Oh! With tens of thousands of pairs of eyes to choose from, this baby was so happy, as was I with the face and eyes tracking.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 29, 2019)

Got to try it in "real life" yesterday. Is better than before but a few "quirky" moments like when there were wall murals with faces and folks walking by the statues in front of the mural. The focus point would sometimes jump away from my intended target if I hit the back-focus button while composing. But, all in all, I am pleased.


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 30, 2019)

Upgraded yesterday - Haven't tested the eye and AF changes, but boy is the touch/drag so much smoother and nicer to use now! Just this alone makes the firmware upgrade worth it.

I switched the tracking area from from right half of the screen to full screen, and it seems to be really good at not detecting my nose as a focus change point. Anyone else notice this? I think I may have just switched it to half screen previously without even checking, based on experience with previous cameras such as the m5 and fuji. Was it always this good, or did I just assume previously that it was bad?


----------

